# Fehler beim bootstrappen

## patrik

Hallo Forum,

nach dem ich etliche Versuche unternommen habe um von stage1 nach stage2 zu kommen, es aber immer gescheitert ist, hoffe ich hier die Lösung fuer mein Problem zu finden.

Ich habe einen Pentium 4 mit 1,5 GHz und 512MB RAM.

So sieht mein make.conf aus:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-kde alsa cdr dvd"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

Nach dem Aufruf von /scripts/bootstrap.sh und langem Warten kommt folgender Fehler:

   make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/signal/signalstack.o] Error 1

   make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

   make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/working/glibc-2.3.2/signal´

   make[1]: *** [signal/subdir_lib] Error 2

   make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2´

   make: *** [all] Error 2

   !!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 failed.

   !!! Function src_compile, Line 498, Exitcode 2

   !!! (no error message)

Das seltsame ist, dass es mir vor einiger Zeit das bootstrappen schon mal gelungen ist.

Kann es an meinem Speicher liegen? Memtest lief gestern knapp 11 Stunden ohne Fehler.

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen

Patrik

----------

## Calimerouh

Kann sein dass es eigentlich kein Hardwarefehler ist, sondern dass du deine CFLAFGS ändern musst. Hab ich bei meiner Installation auch machen müssen...  :Wink: 

----------

## patrik

Was mich nur wundert, dass es eben mit genau diesen CFLAGS vor einiger Zeit schon mal ging  :Sad: 

Hast Du denn eine Idee in welcher Richtung man an den CFLAGS wackeln müßte. Danke jedenfalls.

Patrik

----------

## nillsen

Moin,

teste mal die Suchfunktion,

es gibt hier so einige User mit dem gleichen Problem. 

was ich so gelesen habe, ist das beispielsweise ein 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox"
```

in der make.conf helfen soll.

----------

## patrik

 *nillsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox"
> ```
> ...

 

Hat leider nichts genützt.

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Ideen, ich würde das Ding so gerne endlich installiert bekommen.

Danke

Patrik

----------

## Ragin

Zu 99% der Speicher würde ich sagen.

Lass mal memtest86 drüber rodeln.

Danach weisst du wahrscheinlich mehr...

----------

## patrik

Gestern lief memtest 11 Stunden ohne Fehler. Reicht das vielleicht noch nicht. Was mache ich wenn memtest einen Fehler ausspuckt? Neuen Speicher kaufen  :Sad: 

----------

## SnorreDev

 *patrik wrote:*   

> Was mache ich wenn memtest einen Fehler ausspuckt? Neuen Speicher kaufen 

  Oder erstmal schauen, dass du den Speed vom Ram im BIOS drosselst. Meiner macht leider ULTRA seit 2 Monaten auch nicht mehr mit, und laueft jetzt auf FAST wieder einwandfrei.

----------

## primat

Ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem, weil der kernel von meinem Installationsystem (Debian woody) zu alt war! Mit neuem kernel (gentoo live cd oder knoppix) lief dann alles glatt!

Welchen kernel verwendest Du?

gruss

----------

## Ragin

Was du noch versuchen kannst wäre -O2 anstatt -O3.

Machmal ists komisch  :Smile: 

MAKEOPTS kannst im Prinzip auch weglassen, da -j2 Standard ist.

----------

## patrik

 *primat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welchen kernel verwendest Du?
> 
> gruss

 

Ich boote von der Universal Live CD. Habe sie erst vor einer Woche aus dem Netz gezogen. Was mich nach wie vor wundert, dass es mit genau dieser CD schon einmal funktioniert hat.

Morgen werde ich es weiter probieren.  :Wink:  Danke fuer die Hinweise.

Patrik

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/signal/signalstack.o] Error 1
> 
> make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> 
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/working/glibc-2.3.2/signal´
> ...

 

nur mal so am rande, was kommt eigentlich _vor_ dieser fehlermeldung?

an dem oben zitierten ist nur ersichttlich, das glibc _nicht_ korrekt kompiliert

wird, nicht aber _warum_.

ein kleiner denkanstoss:

vor dem bootstrap-prozess zufällig voreilig die ACCEPT_KEYWORDS gesetzt?

----------

## makukasutota

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/signal/signalstack.o] Error 1
> 
> make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> 
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/working/glibc-2.3.2/signal´
> ...

 

Die Version die er nutzt ist x86. Die ~x86 ist 2.3.3-xxxxxxxx (irgendein Datum).

mfg,

  marc

----------

## patrik

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Oder erstmal schauen, dass du den Speed vom Ram im BIOS drosselst. Meiner macht leider ULTRA seit 2 Monaten auch nicht mehr mit, und laueft jetzt auf FAST wieder einwandfrei.

 

Oh, das ist leider Neuland für mich. Bei memory frequency ist im Augenblick AUTO eingestell. Wahlmöglichkeiten sind PC133 und PC100. Hat es damit etwas zu tun. Dann gibt es noch iregendwelche SPD Einstellungen, die sagen mir aber gar nichts.

----------

## wuschel

Verlass' dich nicht so sehr auf die Ausgaben von memtest86.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal so einen gemeinen RAM-Fehler, den memtest86 auch nach etlichen Stunden nicht ausgegeben hat.

Den Fehler hatte ich letztendlich mittels prime95 im "Quäl-Modus" (wie der genau heißt weiß ich momentan nicht) gefunden, das ist damals bereits nach 10 min. ausgestiegen.

Nach nem RAM-Tausch (glücklicherweise auf Garantie) lief dann wieder alles bestens.

----------

## boris64

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

>  *borisdigital wrote:*   
> 
> vor dem bootstrap-prozess zufällig voreilig die ACCEPT_KEYWORDS gesetzt? 
> 
> Die Version die er nutzt ist x86. Die ~x86 ist 2.3.3-xxxxxxxx (irgendein Datum).
> ...

 

nunja, damit meinte ich eigentlich:

kann es sein, dass er die variable _vorm_ bootstrap-prozess schon gesetzt hat?

soweit ich mich erinnere, funktioniert bootstrap dann nämlich nicht korrekt (aber das war noch 2003).

anmerkung:

an diese ramgeschichte glaube ich (noch) nicht.

aber leider wird ja auch die _eigentliche_ fehlermeldung vom bootstrap vorenthalten.

----------

## patrik

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nunja, damit meinte ich eigentlich:
> 
> kann es sein, dass er die variable _vorm_ bootstrap-prozess schon gesetzt hat?
> ...

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ist nicht gesetzt. Das hatte ich früher schon mal falsch gemacht.

Die Fehlermeldung kommt bald, bin noch unterwegs  :Wink: 

Dass Du nicht an den Speicher glaubst beruhigt mich ja etwas, da ist nämlich keine Garantie mehr drauf, und es wäre schon doof neuen kaufen zu müssen.

Danke

Patrik

----------

## patrik

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anmerkung:
> 
> an diese ramgeschichte glaube ich (noch) nicht.
> ...

 

Hier ist nun die Fehlermeldung, nachdem auch ein -O2 nichts genützt hat:

M="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/nm"; export NM;  RANLIB="ranlib"; export RANLIB;

WINDRES="windres"; export WINDRES;  echo Configuring in

i686-pc-linux-gnu/${dir};  cd "i686-pc-linux-gnu/${dir}" || exit 1;  case

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2 in  /* | [A-Za-z]:[\\/]*)

topdir=/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2 ;;  *)  case

"i686-pc-linux-gnu" in  .)

topdir="..//var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2" ;;  *)

topdir="../..//var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2" ;;  esac ;;  esac;

if [ "/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2" = "." ] ; then  if [

"i686-pc-linux-gnu" != "." ] ; then  if /bin/sh $s/symlink-tree

${topdir}/${dir} "no-such-file" ; then  if [ -f Makefile ]; then  if make

distclean; then  true;  else  exit 1;  fi;  else  true;  fi;  else  exit 1;

fi;  else  true;  fi;  srcdiroption="--srcdir=.";  libsrcdir=".";  else

srcdiroption="--srcdir=${topdir}/${dir}";  libsrcdir="$s/${dir}";  fi;  if [

-f ${libsrcdir}/configure ] ; then  rm -f no-such-file skip-this-dir;

CONFIG_SITE=no-such-file /bin/sh ${libsrcdir}/configure

--cache-file=../config.cache --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

--with-gcc-version-trigger=/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2/gcc/version.c

--prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3

--includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include

--datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3

--mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man

--infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info --enable-shared

--with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++,f77,objc --enable-threads=posix

--enable-long-long --disable-checking --enable-cstdio=stdio

--enable-clocale=generic --enable-__cxa_atexit

--enable-version-specific-runtime-libs

--with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/g++-v3

--with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls

--without-included-gettext --disable-multilib ${srcdiroption}

--with-target-subdir="i686-pc-linux-gnu";  else  rm -f no-such-file

skip-this-dir;  CONFIG_SITE=no-such-file /bin/sh $s/configure

--cache-file=../config.cache --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

--with-gcc-version-trigger=/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2/gcc/version.c

--prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3

--includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include

--datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3

--mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man

--infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info --enable-shared

--with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++,f77,objc --enable-threads=posix

--enable-long-long --disable-checking --enable-cstdio=stdio

--enable-clocale=generic --enable-__cxa_atexit

--enable-version-specific-runtime-libs

--with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/g++-v3

--with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls

--without-included-gettext --disable-multilib ${srcdiroption}

--with-target-subdir="i686-pc-linux-gnu";  fi ||

exit 1;  if [ -f skip-this-dir ] ; then  sh skip-this-dir;  rm -f

skip-this-dir;  cd ..; rmdir ${dir} || true;  else  true;  fi;  else  true;

fi;  else  true;  fi'

make[1]: *** [configure-target-zlib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 435, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Wenn ich gleich -O3 gemacht habe, kam immer etwas anderes, komisch.

Jeder Tag, an dem ich so erfolglos bin macht mich unglücklicher   :Crying or Very sad:   Was soll ich nur tun?

Patrik

----------

## primat

Hast du proc gemountet? Ich hatte das mal vergessen und dadurch sehr komische Fehler!

----------

## patrik

 *primat wrote:*   

> Hast du proc gemountet? Ich hatte das mal vergessen und dadurch sehr komische Fehler!

 

Ja das habe ich gemacht. Vielleicht habe ich es das eine oder andere Mal vergessen, aber bei hunderten von Versuchen...  :Wink: 

Ich habe mir auch schon ueberlegt, ob ich einen systematischen Fehler mache, aber nach dem ich auch schon strikt nach dem Handbuch vor gegangen bin, ist das alles sehr rätselhaft. Besonders suspekt ist ja, dass es schon einmal funktioniert hat.

Gruss

Patrik

----------

## Ragin

Geh mal generell anders ran:

Starte mal nicht den Kernel mit gentoo <optionen> sondern mit smp <optionen>. Dann hast schonmal den 2.6er Kernel (da oben danach gefragt wurde). Vielleicht bringt das ja wirklich was (glaub ich zwar nicht, aber auf den Versuch kommts an).

Danach machst deine Partitionen fertig wie du sie brauchst, mountest alles ein, aktivierst den Swap.

Danach saugst du dir am besten nen stage aus dem Internet. Vielleicht hast du ja doch eine komische Version. Entpacke die stage und mache den chroot.

Vergiss nicht mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc zu machen.

Schau, nachdem du den chroot gemacht hast auch nochmal, ob /proc wirklich Inhalt hat.

Danach stellst du die make.conf nochmal ein und startest den bootstrap.

Versuche die Optimierungen in der make.conf erstmal etwas niedrig zu halten.

----------

## matlock

@patrik:

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem wie du gehabt und bei mir hat es tatsächlich am RAM gelegen.

----------

## patrik

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Geh mal generell anders ran:
> 
> Starte mal nicht den Kernel mit gentoo <optionen> sondern mit smp <optionen>. Dann hast schonmal den 2.6er Kernel (da oben danach gefragt wurde). Vielleicht bringt das ja wirklich was (glaub ich zwar nicht, aber auf den Versuch kommts an).
> 
> Danach machst deine Partitionen fertig wie du sie brauchst, mountest alles ein, aktivierst den Swap.
> ...

 

Danke. Habe Deinen Tip strikt befolgt  :Wink:  Leider hat es abermals nicht funktioniert, allerdings gab es eine andere Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht könnt ihr damit ja etwas anfangen. Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl wirklich mal um neuen Speicher bemühen.

checking if $/gcc/xgcc static flag  works... no

finding the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 49153

checking if $/gcc/xgcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared

libraries...

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking command to parse /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/nm output... failed

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... no

checking whether to build shared libraries... no

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for GNU make... make

checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached)

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/build/gcc/xgcc

-B/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/build/gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/

-B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -E

checking for cstdio to use... stdio

checking for clocale to use... generic

checking for c header strategy to use... c_std

checking for ISO C99 support in <math.h>... no

checking for ISO C99 support in <stdio.h>... no

checking for lldiv_t declaration... no

checking for ISO C99 support in <stdlib.h>... no

checking for additional ISO C99 support in <wchar.h>... no

checking for enabled ISO C99 support... no

checking for enabled long long I/O support... no

checking for thread model used by GCC... posix

checking for exception model to use... configure: error: unable to detect

exception model

make[1]: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 435, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Ich finde es aber total Klasse, dass man sich hier nicht alleine gelassen vorkommt.

Patrik

----------

## patrik

So, jetzt habe ich es mal mit anderem Speicher probiert, doch das scheint auch nichts zu helfen. Die Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche wie in meinem letzten Beitrag (gcc-3.3.2-r5 failed.) So langsam koennte man fast wuetend werden. Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, ich konnte das Problem bisher immer noch nicht loesen.

Danke

Patrik

----------

## zielscheibe

Kann es sein das dein Pentium4 eine Pentium M ist (wegen den 1.5 Ghz)?

Wenn dem so sein sollte, besitzt die CPU keine P4-Architektur siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66503

In einen solchen Fall bringt es vielleicht etwas, die CFlags abzuändern, wie im Beispel beschrieben.

----------

## Derklopfer2k

Gerade heute Nacht wollte gcc-3.3.2-r5 auch nicht so wie es sein sollte. Da ich schon mehrmals hatte, das bootstrap oder emerge system nicht durchlief, habe ich das ganze mal näher beobachtet und bin eigentlich fast überzeigt, es lag an emerge sync.

Warum?

Gut, mir ist aufgefallen, das ab und zu bei einer Stage1 Installation bei emerge sync die Rechete der Scripte in /usr/portage/scripts falsch gesetzt wurden (ließen sich nicht ausführen, chmod a+x * hat das Problem zwar gelöst). Jedesmal, wenn der Effekt auftratt, gab es früher oder später Probleme.

So, als der Fehler mit gcc letzte Nacht auftrat, habe ich einfach mal den gesammten Inhalt von /usr/portage gelöscht, erneut emerge sync ausgeführt, diesmal waren die Rechte der Scripte seltsamerweise richtig gesetzt und bootstrap-2.6.sh und emerge system leifen ohne Probleme durch.

Da ich sonst nichts weiter am laufenden System geändert habe, außer den Inhalt von /usr/portage zu löschen und neu zu laden, gehe ich momentan eigentlich davon aus, das der Portage Tree irgendeine Macke hatte. Anders kann ich mir diesen Fehler momentan nicht erklären.

Verwenden tue ich die kleine universal boot CD 2004.0 und führe die Installation ab Stage1 durch (über Netzt).

----------

## patrik

Oh, das ist sehr interessant. Ich hatte auch hin und wieder, bei ein paar meiner hundertausend Versuche, das Problem, das die Rchte von bootstrap.sh falsch gesetzt waren. Das auch noch andere Rechte falsch gesetzt sein koennten ist mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Wie gesagt, einmal hatte es ja auch schon geklappt. Leider nur einmal von SEHR vielen Versuchen. Angenommen der Portage Tree hat eine Macke, was dann? Hilft es vielleicht einen anderen mirror zu benutzen, welchen? Oder spielt das keine Rolle. Solangsam kommen wir der Sache ja scheinbar naeher. TOLL!!!

Patrik

----------

## patrik

So langsam draengt sich mir so ein Gefuehl auf und ich wollte mal hoeren was ihr dazu meint. Neulich lief das bootstrappen durch, dummerweise war meine Festplatte nicht so partitioniert, wie ich es gerne haette. Ich hatte die Vision, das ich es nochmal hinbekommen koennte ...

Zuerst hatte ich die CFLAGS Variable nur auf -O2 gesetzt, als das bootstrappen erfolgreich war, habe ich sie nach und nach so angepasst wie ich es gerne haette. Jedesmal ohne Probleme.

Als ich das ganze von Grund auf reproduzieren wollte schlug es fehl. Vermutlich wurden die Quellen von einem anderen Mirror geladen. Kann es vielleicht von der Wahl des Mirrors abhaengen?

Gruss

Patrik, der immernoch auf einen Erfolg zu Lebzeiten hofft.

----------

